# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Somme liquidate a seguito pignoramento presso terzi

## grag

NELLA CU2016 CERTIFICAZIONE LAVORO AUTONOMO, PROVVIGIONI E REDDITI DIVERSI RILASCIATA DALL'INPS AD UN PENSIONATO, RISULTANO COMPILATI I PUNTI 101,102 E 104 DELLA SEZIONE Somme liquidate a seguito pignoramento presso terzi ....SECONDO VOI IN QUALE QUADRO E RIGO DEL 730/2016 VANNO INDICATI?
(le somme sono state incassate a seguito sentenza per causa estranea ai redditi indicati in dichiarazione)

----------


## GaiaMichela

> NELLA CU2016 CERTIFICAZIONE LAVORO AUTONOMO, PROVVIGIONI E REDDITI DIVERSI RILASCIATA DALL'INPS AD UN PENSIONATO, RISULTANO COMPILATI I PUNTI 101,102 E 104 DELLA SEZIONE Somme liquidate a seguito pignoramento presso terzi ....SECONDO VOI IN QUALE QUADRO E RIGO DEL 730/2016 VANNO INDICATI?
> (le somme sono state incassate a seguito sentenza per causa estranea ai redditi indicati in dichiarazione)

  ciao .=
mi sembra che il caso da te riportato si riferisca a  redditi soggetti a tassazione separata (ad es. trattamento di fine rapporto e arretrati di lavoro dipendente??!!), a ritenuta a titolo di imposta o a imposta sostitutiva
Ebbene in tali caso dovrai compilare il aquadro D del 730 e contestualmente  anche il quadro RM del modello UNICO Persone Fisiche 2016.
Il quadro RM del modello UNICO Persone Fisiche 2016 dovrà essere compilato anche da coloro che hanno percepito, tramite procedura di pignoramento presso terzi, redditi da assoggettare a tassazione ordinaria ma che non sono compresi nel modello 730. 
Attendo tuo riscontro
gaia

----------


## grag

approfondisco e ti faccio sapere......comunque le somme  sono state incassate a seguito sentenza per condanna spese legali relative a causa per reato urbanistico.

----------


## GaiaMichela

> approfondisco e ti faccio sapere......comunque le somme  sono state incassate a seguito sentenza per condanna spese legali relative a causa per reato urbanistico.

  ok... :Smile: 
grazie in anticipo
gaia

----------


## GaiaMichela

> approfondisco e ti faccio sapere......comunque le somme  sono state incassate a seguito sentenza per condanna spese legali relative a causa per reato urbanistico.

  il quadro dovrebbe essere D 7 codice 3 (somme ricevute a titolo di rimborso di imposte o oneri);  cmq attendo gli sviluppi da te
saluti
gaia

----------


## grag

Un funzionario dell'agenzia mi ha detto che se non riguardano redditi esposti in dichiarazione non vanno dichiarati

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Un funzionario dell'agenzia mi ha detto che se non riguardano redditi esposti in dichiarazione non vanno dichiarati

  ciao grag
detta cosi senza riferimenti normativi o circolari Ade mi perplime
verifico e domani ti faccio sapere

----------


## Telempatico

Dipende dal motivo per cui pignori, se si tratta di pignoramento per rientrare di spese legali che vanno risarcite in seguito a sentenza concordo con l ade: non si dichiarano  
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Dipende dal motivo per cui pignori, se si tratta di pignoramento per rientrare di spese legali che vanno risarcite in seguito a sentenza concordo con l ade: non si dichiarano  
> Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

  confermo
non vanno dichiarati in quanto  somme estranee  ai redditi

----------


## FRANCO2013

buonasera, mi riallaccio alla discussione di qualche tempo fa
Mi ritrovo con 2 certificazioni di somme liquidate a seguito di pignoramento presso terzi NON TASSATE Rigo 104 della CU
Trattasi di somme ricevute per effetto di fitti non riscossi mentre l'altra è per il mancato riconoscimento da parte di un erede di una rendita vitalizia che il de cuius aveva promesso alla mia cliente. 
Non sono pertanto collegate a retribuzioni non percepite, TFR o restituzione di prestiti 
Non riesco proprio a capire dove vadano indicate nel modello unico
Ho già verificato che la Sez. XI del quadro RM non fa al mio caso.
Al rigo RM24 viene richiesto il tipo di tassazione: ritenuta a titolo di imposta, imp. sostitutiva o tassazione separata. Null'altro.
Sto iniziando seriamente a pensare se vada dichiarato o meno o se optare per la tassazione separata 
Grazie

----------


## moreno

Buongiorno,
mi riallaccio anch'io alla discussione.
Un mio cliente ha fatto causa ad un Ente Locale per un danno subito. A seguito di ciò ha chiesto un pignoramento presso terzi ottenendo la somma richiesta nel 2018. L'Istituto bancario ha inviato al mio cliente certificazione Unica relativa alla somma pignorata senza applicazione di ritenute, come da specifica richiesta del mio cliente.
Adesso vi chiedo se questa somma vada tassata indicandola nel quadro RM.
Secondo me no in quanto si tratta di un risarcimento di un danno e quindi inquadrabile in giurisprudenza quale "danno emergente".
Se siete d'accordo mi sapreste consigliare anche sull'opportunità o meno di inserire quanto percepito nel quadro RM24 mettendo però aliquota pari a zero? Lo metterei solo per evitare che dal controllo incrociato fra Certificazione Unica inviata dal terzo pignorato e il modello Unico del mio cliente possa emergere una incongruenza.
Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà rispondermi.

----------

